# How should I seal my new encloser I'm going to build?



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi everybody, I'm new to this form so if I'm doing anything wrong just tell me lol. I'm going to be building a 7' X 3.5' X 3.5' cage for my Paraguayan red tegu I'm getting in July. I have heard of some people using a product called "Thompson's Water Seal" on their enclosers, but I feel like there are easier options, because "Thompson's Water Seal" is pretty hard to find except for online. Anyone else have any suggestions for sealants (I know that I'm going to have to use caulking to seal the corners and stuff)? I'll be building the enclosure out of sanded plywood. Also, anyone know how many vents I should use for proper airflow and humidity? FYI, this is going to be my first Tegu


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Jun 18, 2016)

Personally, I used Drylok to seal the inside and I put a bead of caulking on all the seams. With the Drylok just do a very light first coat. Otherwise it'll peal off easily. For the caulking make sure there aren't any anti mold chemicals in it. Look for 100% silicone or an acrylic latex blend which is what I used. As far as venting I would do more than than less. You can always cover up some vents if you need to keep more humidity in.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. You said to do a light first coat with Drylok, after the first coat dries, should I do a second or third coat as well? Thanks.


----------



## Say Car Ramrod (Jun 18, 2016)

I did three coats on mine. The instructions say to let it dry for three hours between coats but I just did a coat a day. Some spots of my enclosure look they could have used a fourth coat but I think the container recommends two to three coats.


----------



## Magnus Boden (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello,

I just used a plastic sheet used for making outdoor ponds in the bottom and stapled it to the walls up until the substrate ends.

Its a swedish site but at least you see what I mean. Cost only like $6 per square meter.

http://www.bauhaus.se/dammfolie-rulle-0-5mm-1.html

Regards
Magnus


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok, thanks for the idea; I'll certainly look into them. I've heard of people using them before and people say it works very well.


----------



## Johnners (Jul 11, 2016)

I've just finished sealing a room I've ply lined for my tegu and I used paint-on pond liner. Its like bitumen paint but non toxic. It takes 2-3 coats with 24hours between coats but it has gone solid. 

I attach a photo. It's not very good but it's not completely finished yet but you get the idea.


----------



## Aidan Morrison (Jul 14, 2016)

Ok, thanks for the idea, how much is that and where can I find it?


----------

